# armature



## Lou326 (Dec 27, 2021)

The armature shaft on my 326 Hudson broke. Is it possible to just replace the shaft or do I have to replace the entire armature. The part number is XA12A523 (3/4"winding).


----------



## Ron M (Mar 18, 2016)

I do not know about s scale motors . Check with Jeff at the Train Tender he has replaced two shafts for me on post war lionel. They run perfectly


----------



## Lou326 (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you. I just sent him an e mail. I had purchased an American Flyer Hudson engine eBay for my grandson and the armature broke after 15 minutes of operation.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Welcome to the forum.. It sounds like you have the large, "super" motor in your 326. To replace it, it's going to cost you some money, and they are very hard to find.. You can convert it to the smaller motor which would be cheaper, but the originality would be gone..I've never seen a armature "break".


----------



## Lou326 (Dec 27, 2021)

Here's a photo of the broken shaft. I believe the 326's had two armatures one is 1/2 inch winding and the other (shown below) is 3/4 inch winding. Thank you all for your help, Jeff got back to me and doesn't have a replacement. The part number referenced might be XA12A523. I have seen a reference with "N" added to designate a narrow shaft. I have to do more research.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Lou326 said:


> Here's a photo of the broken shaft. I believe the 326's had two armatures one is 1/2 inch winding and the other (shown below) is 3/4 inch winding. Thank you all for your help, Jeff got back to me and doesn't have a replacement. The part number referenced might be XA12A523. I have seen a reference with "N" added to designate a narrow shaft. I have to do more research.


Yep, that's the "super" motor armature. You're looking at around $75 to replace it, if you can find one. I believe Doug Peck at PortLines has them. Like I said you can convert it back to a small motor, it would only be a temporary change, and easily converted back to the "super" motor.. That's would I do if it were mine, much cheaper, and no harm done..And you're right about the part #.


----------



## Lou326 (Dec 27, 2021)

flyernut said:


> Yep, that's the "super" motor armature. You're looking at around $75 to replace it, if you can find one. I believe Doug Peck at PortLines has them. Like I said you can convert it back to a small motor, it would only be a temporary change, and easily converted back to the "super" motor.. That's would I do if it were mine, much cheaper, and no harm done..And you're right about the part #.


Thank you. There's one on eBay but it has an N after the part number. Not sure if that would fit.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

There were only two different super armatures made. One is the first version in your engine with a disc commutator, the other is the second version with a drum commutator for later engines. They have completely different part numbers. There is no documented variation of the XA12A523 armature nor one documented with an "N" after the number. I wonder what the seller is looking at.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Gilbert purchased the steel rod for making their armature shafts in bulk in 12' lengths. The shaft diameter will measure .161 to .164 if a micrometer is available. Armature shafts were assigned a part number but were not a separate sale item. The Pull-Mor armature shaft is PA-9569.
The alternative to buying a tested, known to be good, large motor is to install a new can motor. These are available for a retail price of $39, likely less from auction sites. In order to use these with AC track power a Dallee #400 E unit is also needed to replace the mechanical reversing unit in the tender. Both parts together cost about $85. I would go this route rather than buy a used, 65 year old part were I planning to run the engine.


----------



## Lou326 (Dec 27, 2021)

Thank you.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have never seen or heard of an armature shaft breaking. Bummer. I have only been into Flyers for about 5 years though. I think I would replace the motor with the standard motor. Maybe 20 bucks total. Good luck. Let us know how it comes out. A large motor will run about $100.00.
I do not see much dfference in the 2 motors as far as performance.


----------

